# Allergy to Castor Oil?



## melstan775 (Mar 19, 2013)

I recently had an allergic reaction to one of the soaps in my shower (there's like 7 in there).  It was one of the natural soaps, and when I was comparing the ingredients in it to some of the other soaps, the one that kept coming up was Castor Oil.  I've noticed too, I get a little bit irritated from my own soaps if I play with them too long, and I also used Castor Oil in them. Has anyone had an allergy to Cstor before, and is there a way to test it? I thought about doing a skin patch test.


----------



## Genny (Mar 20, 2013)

The only way to test for allergy for it would be to skin patch test it.  
Also, a lot of people find castor drying & irritating, even though they're not allergic to it.  I learned that while researching lip balm recipes long ago.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

It wasn't drying for me, I literally swelled up until I couldn't bend my hands. I had to go get a shot I benedryl to block the histamine reaction. They also gave me something for the swelling.  Patch test it is then. I have benedryl at home now in case it happens again.


----------



## Smee (Mar 20, 2013)

WAIT!!! Before you pour that castor oil all over yourself!!
Read this:
http://www.livestrong.com/article/549786-the-dangers-of-putting-castor-oil-on-the-skin/

I'm no doctor, and I haven't even spent the night at a Holiday Inn Express recently, but
please be careful and have someone with you if you decide to test yourself.   Or, do a
bit of reading online about castor oil and allergies if you haven't already?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for that smee. I've noticed my lips get sensitive when I wear lipgloss anymore. Seems castor is a likely suspect. If so, I won't be using it in my soaps.  What can I use to make more lather and bubbles if not castor?


----------



## paillo (Mar 20, 2013)

I seem to have a castor oil sensitivity too. Have noticed when soaping that if I don't clean the castor oil drips off my hands immediately that I get the itchies. I spent years using prescription creams for what seemed like eczema. Haven't had symptoms in decades, and never with my soaps, but a high percentage or undiluted castor oil is definitely an irritant. Going to do a patch test. Great question, Melstan!


----------



## Nevada (Mar 20, 2013)

Many people love Castor for it's properties. I am not sure I like it. Haven't used it in the last few batches. 

For lather and bubbles use more coconut oil and replace all your water with Fresh Whole Milk. Whole milk has more Lactose than Cream! 

Cleopatra'Soap 

Palm oil or Lard 20%
Coconut Oil    20%
Olive Oil   60%

Roy



melstan775 said:


> Thanks for that smee. I've noticed my lips get sensitive when I wear lipgloss anymore. Seems castor is a likely suspect. If so, I won't be using it in my soaps.  What can I use to make more lather and bubbles if not castor?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck paillo!  

Thanks for that Nevada. I will definitly give it a shot the next time I soap and see how I like it.


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 21, 2013)

Nevada said:


> Many people love Castor for it's properties. I am not sure I like it. Haven't used it in the last few batches.
> 
> For lather and bubbles use more coconut oil and replace all your water with Fresh Whole Milk. Whole milk has more Lactose than Cream!
> 
> ...



so this would be a Bastille Milk soap, correct?


----------



## kharmon320 (Mar 21, 2013)

I was adding about 5% Castor to each batch until about 6 months ago.  I was messing around with the recipe and realized I liked the feel of the "non-castor" bar much better in the shower.  If you haven't tried your recipe without the castor, just see if you like it by simply deleting.  You may like it fine without adding something else for bubbles, etc.  That being said, you could add a bit of sugar to your lye water to help boost bubbles. 

Sorry about your reaction!  Please be very careful if you decide to patch test.  Usually reactions become more severe with each exposure.


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

Moonshea Botanicals said:


> so this would be a Bastille Milk soap, correct?



No, almost.  Bastille is 70% olive oil, 30% other oils/butters.


----------



## AlchemyandAshes (Mar 21, 2013)

Smee said:


> WAIT!!! Before you pour that castor oil all over yourself!!
> Read this:
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/549786-the-dangers-of-putting-castor-oil-on-the-skin/
> 
> ...



That website is notorious for "fear mongering"...the first paragraph states that 





> Castor Oil is "dangerous" if you have an allergy to it:
> If you are allergic or sensitive to castor oil, using it on your skin may be dangerous. Once you know more about the dangers of castor oil on the skin, you can determine if it is right for you.
> Read more: http://www.livestrong.com/article/5...putting-castor-oil-on-the-skin/#ixzz2OBIH5Yrq


The rest of the article would have you believe that Castor Oil alone is dangerous. People also jump on the "ricin" bandwagon, but the protein is not found in refined Castor Oil that consumers can get their hands on.


> The castor seed contains ricin, a toxic protein. Heating during the oil extraction process denatures and inactivates the protein.


Harvesting the seeds can be an issue, and if not properly handled can lead to problems...but using Castor Oil for cosmetic purposes is not "dangerous". It has been used for centuries as a laxative and to induce labor...I'm not saying you should use it for those purposes, just that it has been. If it can be consumed by the tablespoonful, then surely the little bit you get in lip balm won't kill you unless you are allergic to it!


----------



## houseofwool (Mar 21, 2013)

Given the severity of your reaction, a patch test needs to be done with medical supervision.  Please don't attempt it at home.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 21, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> thanks for that smee. I've noticed my lips get sensitive when i wear lipgloss anymore. Seems castor is a likely suspect. If so, i won't be using it in my soaps.  What can i use to make more lather and bubbles if not castor?



beer!


----------



## Moonshea Botanicals (Mar 21, 2013)

Genny said:


> No, almost.  Bastille is 70% olive oil, 30% other oils/butters.



ok I am just getting a handle on the soaping terms. I am glad I wasn't _too_ far off. Thanks


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

I patch tested last night and it itched for a few minutes but no redness, swelling, or other irritation.  So now I don't know. Hmmm. Could it be the lye? I've never had trouble with coconut olive or palm before. Maybe it was the fragrrence. Frankly I am at a loss.


----------



## Genny (Mar 21, 2013)

Could it have been something that you ate?


----------



## Nevada (Mar 21, 2013)

Shouldn't have any lye in the soap. Maybe just seasonal allergies? When I get a good neck massage my skin itches. Maybe your soap is just so stimulating? :shock: 
Roy



melstan775 said:


> I patch tested last night and it itched for a few minutes but no redness, swelling, or other irritation.  So now I don't know. Hmmm. Could it be the lye? I've never had trouble with coconut olive or palm before. Maybe it was the fragrrence. Frankly I am at a loss.


----------



## Smee (Mar 21, 2013)

Shawnee, you are very right.  Livestrong does go "overboard" frequently imo, too.
It was probably the wrong link to post, but I was looking quick for something
about allergies and it came up first.  I have several family members with 
life-threatening allergies, and just cannot emphasize enough how important
it is to be careful when self-testing.  
Thanks for bringing up the rational side of this. :wave:


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

It could have been something I ate. It. It could have been a new beer I drank. I could been bitten by a bug. But the doctor and techs thought it could be the soap because t was a full body reaction. Apparently changing soaps is a major cause of allergy reactions.  I'd like to try the soap again.  That is something I should probably see a doctor about.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 21, 2013)

Melstan please remember that there is no lye present in your completed soap, or at least there shouldn't be.  Write down a list of all ingredients, or create a spreadsheet (shpreadsheet would be easier) and include what your superfat was as well.  Then compare them and see what else they have in common.  Also make note of how old the soap is.  If it is quite fresh you may need to let them cure longer.


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 21, 2013)

Right no lye.  I do remember that lindy. It was more of a thought then anything. I just want to find what made me so sick.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 21, 2013)

I so understand Melstan.....  I hope you work it out...


----------

